# FreeBSD 11.0 is here!



## max21 (Sep 24, 2016)

For those who can’t wait … FreeBSD 11.0 is here!

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html

http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 24, 2016)

Sounds like a good time to make a contribution to the FreeBSD foundation too...

The foundation has a long way to go to meet this years fundraising goals.

Please help FreeBSD continue to offer a world class operating for FREE


----------



## obsigna (Sep 24, 2016)

Perfect, now I know, what to do on this weekend :-D

For getting my feet's wet with 11.0, I started to install it on a giveaway 8 GB USB pendrive. One issue, that perhaps deserves a little discussion is that the guided partitioning ends up in partitions that are quite inadequate for any kind of flash media.

IMHO, for all kind of drives the *b*iggest *c*ommon *p*lace would be:


```
17 kb GPT boot code
239 kB free
___ 256 kB boundary ___
128 kB freebsd-boot
128 kB free
___ 256 kB boundary ___
 x GB freebsd-swap (0 < x < 16)
___ 256 kB boundary ___
the rest freebsd-ufs
```

What do you think? At least my giveaway pendrive got a 4times speed bump by using said *BCP* suggestion. Is this worth to file a feature request to FreeBSD bugzilla? Are there better educated guesses on a *BCP* partition?

IMHO, the default choice let beginners ruin their flash experience, if not the physical drive.


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Sep 25, 2016)

Installed it now for real. And I'd say thank god for these forums and various other sources. Basic installation and configuration was easy, but getting it work just as I wanted was particularly not. But now all seems to work satisfactorily.


----------



## scottro (Sep 25, 2016)

The only major difference I noted--I'm not sure if it's documented yet, but I believe wblock@ will take care of that--is that if you do ifconfig and haven't configured your card to be wlan0, it won't show. For example, if you have a card that shows as ath0 in 10.x, in 11.x, if you do ifconfig, you'll see nothing.  You have to run  `sysctl.net.wlan.devices`.  
Once you run `ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0`, for example, it will show in ifconfig.


----------



## max21 (Sep 25, 2016)

> … .Once you run ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0 , for example, it will show in ifconfig.


*Scottro*, unfortunately  for me  I not yet do wireless but  what I did see - - for new installs, at login time; the first thing I always do is to hit scroll-lock to see what address DHCP generated for me,  but this was the first time it did not show in messages.  I panic, I login and type ifconfig –a and it did show my new ip active.  I marked this off somehow-mentally as a security feature for first time install, because after reboot it did show in messages.  I installed three times to three PRIMARIES and it is just there.  Anyway my week-end is made by tonight after some I do some serious rip-and-tear, and I’m going to post the greatest thing ever that FreeBSD-11 can do for multi-FreeBSD MBR, duel- boot systems.  Hopefully someone else will notice it first.  That is all I exact to see since 11-rc3.  Everything else seems better to perfect so far.  I'm about ready to move beyond Virtualbox to vnet and pure FreeBSD virtuals.  I bet it is ready, if not I feel there is enough to make it ready yourself because it's that strong.  This sounds so good to me, I wish I could help:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57803/



> Sounds like a good time to make a contribution to the FreeBSD foundation too...


*Phishfry*, the check will be in the mail by January 15, 2017 guaranteed; and hopefully every year thereafter.  I can only start with a Grant, but hopefully a c-note.  Thereafter max21 in-production will be awesome by my standards.  If my dream never come true, GRANTS to BENJAMINS will comes forever, regardless.  Only the Almighty knows it has been the biggest part of my dreams since 8.2 change my world.  Every man needs a hobby, but who would think a chance to enter better all for FREE.

Thanks for the reminder *Phishfry*.


Edit:
About the miracle, I was speaking of:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57859/#post-330316


----------



## abishai (Sep 25, 2016)

Can we update safely using `freebsd-update` utility? I remember I read security advisory with multiple vulnerabilities under MitM condition.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2016)

scottro said:


> I'm not sure if it's documented yet, but I believe wblock@ will take care of that


Please don't count on that.  We need more help with documentation.


----------



## scottro (Sep 28, 2016)

Heh.  Well, I have a FreeBSD quickstart wireless page that mentions it, at least.  https://srobb.net/fbsdquickwireless.html

I shouldn't make assumptions about your time and priorities, please accept my apologies.  You already do so much good documentation that I guess we users start to expect it.


----------



## korund (Sep 29, 2016)

In the light of https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2016-September/085771.html, is it safe to just wait for the mentioned instructions or it's better to stop the box and reinstall 11.0-REL-p1 when it's ready?

`> uname -a`

```
FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE #0 r306211: Thu Sep 22 21:43:30 UTC 2016
root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```
Nothing was done on the server except of the tiny adjustments to /etc/ssh/sshd.conf


----------



## kpa (Sep 29, 2016)

You should be able to use freebsd-update(8) the normal way to update to 11.0-RELEASE-p1 from 11.0-RELEASE that you now have, no need to reinstall for no gain.


----------

